# Skeet Shooting in Cincinnati?



## caster513 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey, So its been awhile since I have picked up my shotgun and I have been itching to shoot some clays. I recently moved to Milford area and noticed there is the Indian Hill gun club, but it has a waiting list and is like 350 bucks. Anyone know where any free outdoor places to shoot in the area are?


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't think you are going to find a "free" skeet range. Some of the ODNR gun ranges have clay areas that are free, you provide the launcher and the clays.

You can try this link:

http://www.claytargetsonline.com/list.php/OH

I'm not sure how up to date it is, but I've found a few places to go shoot sporting clays on it. It looks like everything in the Cinci area is member only, not much for public ranges down there.


----------



## caster513 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey thanks for the reply. Yea I've got my own clay thrower, just need a place to go. Ill check with the odnr and see if I can find any spots.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Rush run near somerville has a range if you have a thrower as well as spring valley(near ceasars sreek). Hope this helps


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Also, If you want to shoot skeet or trap or sporting clays there is the middletown gun club. You dont have to be a member. 5.00 for trap or skeet round. or 4.00 if your a member. (100.00 a year).


----------



## caster513 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot for all the info. I am pretty close to Ceasars Creek, I'll definitely check that out. Been wanting to fish/kayak Rush Run, so maybe ill make it a dual trip.


----------



## caster513 (Aug 11, 2013)

Just wanted to update this in case anyone else needs info.

Found a map/list on the ODNR site of all the Public shooting ranges in Ohio for shotgun,pistol, rifle, and archery.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/tabid/17601/Default.aspx


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

caster513 said:


> Thanks a lot for all the info. I am pretty close to Ceasars Creek, I'll definitely check that out. Been wanting to fish/kayak Rush Run, so maybe ill make it a dual trip.


I use spring valley. just be sure to buy the range permit. its like $25 for a year and can be bought at wally world. its like a fishing license though, its only good until January second. or is it February second?


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

To shoot shotgun on the clay ranges you do not need the pass, IGBullshark.

I was about to post that link Caster513, looks like Indian springs may be the closest to you then with the clay range. I would always call ahead of time thoug, 1 to be sure they are open, some of them flood out. and 2 to be sure they have the open shotgun clay range.

I live in columbus, which is nice because i have a lot of options within 45 mins to go and shoot at.

Also, try looking at ranges in Kentucky and Indiana, I forgot that you are close to those states where you are since I am not.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

OrangeMilk said:


> To shoot shotgun on the clay ranges you do not need the pass, IGBullshark.
> 
> I was about to post that link Caster513, looks like Indian springs may be the closest to you then with the clay range. I would always call ahead of time thoug, 1 to be sure they are open, some of them flood out. and 2 to be sure they have the open shotgun clay range.
> 
> ...


i only use the pistol and rifle range, so i didnt know. thanks for the correction!


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Its not free, and its on the west side of Cincinnati, but http://www.fairfieldsportsmen.com/ has American Trap, International Trap, Skeet, and 5 stand. Open shooting for members/non members is available for all on various days of the week.

Farther west in Batesville, Indiana, http://www.tricountycoonhunters.org/
has American Trap, Skeet, and Sporting Clays.

Memberships are available at both clubs but scheduled events allow non members to shoot.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

> i only use the pistol and rifle range, so i didnt know. thanks for the correction!


Yeah, I called ODNR AND the Range itself to make sure since the regulations are not exactly clear, like most things on their website. The only shotgun range I've been to is the one at Deer Creek.


----------

